# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Για όσους μπορεί να έχουν Oxygen router απο την Vodafone και το security το βλέπουν σοβαρά.

## potis

Επειδή έτυχε να το βρω χθες γιατί μια εταιρία έπρεπε να ανοίξει συγκεκριμένο πορτ, και αν έχουμε την δυνατότητα δεν ασχολούμαστε με τα router τον ISP ειδικά σε εταιρικές γραμμές.

Ζήτησα πορτ 8000 στο local 192.168.0.43, για άλλους λόγους αυτο που έπρεπε να γίνει απο 50 χιλιόμετρα μακρύα δεν έγινε, οπότε έψαχνα σαν κόπανος τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει.

Μέσα στα όλα, βλέπω το πορτ 8000 στο 192.168.0.201 μια χαρα open, στο 192.168.0.202 μια χαρά open, λέω τι σκατά έκαναν άνοιξαν γενικά το port απο πλευρά τους και όχι στο router όπως ζητάμε, οπότε ας βάλω την εταιρία να τους βάλει να με καλέσουν.

Το παλικαρί της Vodafone έκανε μεσα στο router το rule στα root, που εγώ δεν μπορούσα να δώ, οπότε σβήσαμε για σιγουρία και τα 2 port forward rules.

πορτ 8000 closed παντου, βάζω μόνος μου το rule για 192.168.0.43, το πορτ ανοίγει και για τα άλλα local IP, τι 0.43, τι 0.201, τι 0.202, ολα ανοιχτά.

Προφανώς και του είπα, μας δουλεύετε ρε, και να το σημειώσει γιατί έλεος, και σίγουρα με έγραψε εκει που ξέρετε, αλλα ρωτάω.

Μου διαφεύγει κάτι απο τις βασικές γνώσεις που έχω αφού το ζητάω μόνο στο 0.43 ή έχουν σοβαρό θέμα ασφαλείας?

----------


## x_undefined

Πώς γίνεται αυτό που λες; Δηλαδή φτάνει στο router ένα πακέτο στην 8000. Σε ποια local IP το στέλνει; Σε όλες ταυτόχρονα; Δεν παίζει καν τεχνικά αυτό ακόμα και buggy firmware να έχει.

Τι τεστ έκανες και κατάλαβες ότι ανοίγει για όλες τις δυειυθύνσεις;

----------


## potis

Εμείς ζητάμε ή στήνουμε το port που θέλουμε για να δουλεύει με εναν application server ώστε να συνδέεται το πρόγραμμα να δουλεύουν στην βάση απομακρυσμένα.

Οπότε βασικά πράγματα, τοπική static IP, listener ώστε να εκμπεύει και να βρίσκει τα connections και μετα στο router port forward το πορτ που θέλουμε, το κλασικό TCP/UDP στο local IP που θέλουμε, στην περίπτωση μου ηταν 192.168.0.43 και windows firewall, ότι έχουν τέλος πάντων, domain ή router τρίτης εταιριάς κτλ κτλ.

Αλλα επειδή πρώτη φορά δεν έμπενε, και τελικά έφταιγε η άλλη πλευρά που το βρήκα μια ώρα μετά, το έψαξα λίγο, και τα υπόλοιπα 2 PC συνδεδεμένα στον χώρο, έβγαζαν ότι port open και σε αυτά κάτι που προφανώς δεν πρέπει να γίνετε όταν το rule λέει ξεκάθαρα για την ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΗ 192.168.0.43.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πώς γίνεται αυτό που λες; Δηλαδή φτάνει στο router ένα πακέτο στην 8000. Σε ποια local IP το στέλνει; Σε όλες ταυτόχρονα; Δεν παίζει καν τεχνικά αυτό ακόμα και buggy firmware να έχει.
> 
> Τι τεστ έκανες και κατάλαβες ότι ανοίγει για όλες τις δυειυθύνσεις;


Hmm τώρα που το σκέφτηκα  περισσότερο έτσι που το έιπες τα σαπιο checkers ίσως απλά κάνουν general check και όχι απο το PC που είσαι , όπως είπα βασικές γνώσεις και να το σκέφτηκα λάθος, next time που θα πετύχω oxygen θα στήσω listener και θα τα ανοιγοκλείσω να δω αν συνδέεται για σιγουρία.

----------


## x_undefined

Τα διάφορα online checkers δεν κάνουν έλεγχο για το συγκεκριμένο υπολογιστή. Απλώς θα σου πουν αν στο δίκτυό σου απαντάει κάτι στο εκάστοτε port. Άλλωστε δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να δουν και ποιος απαντάει λόγω NAT. Αυτό το κάνει το Open Port Check Tool από το https://portforward.com/help/portcheck.htm που ανοίγει αυτόματα listener στο συγκεκριμένο υπολογιστή που θα το τρέξεις και στο port που θα του πεις και τσεκάρει αν είναι accessible από το Internet.

----------


## sdikr

Ένα βασικό που πρέπει να θυμάσαι  είναι πως  μια πόρτα σε μια εξωτερική ip  δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει ταυτόχρονα σε πάνω απο μια εσωτερικές ip  μέσω ΝΑΤ.

----------


## potis

> Ένα βασικό που πρέπει να θυμάσαι  είναι πως  μια πόρτα σε μια εξωτερική ip  δεν μπορεί να ανοίξει ταυτόχρονα σε πάνω απο μια εσωτερικές ip  μέσω ΝΑΤ.


Ye αφού το έγραψα το ψιλιάστικα αλλά ήταν αργά  :Very Happy:

----------

